# attention costume makers



## Graxion Magda (Jul 25, 2010)

hey everyone, as you probably already know I am new to this site

and I am looking for someone who can commission me a space marine power armor costume for a reasonable price

so if you can make power armour or know of someone or a site or something then please pm me or reply on this thread

appreciate it


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm. I used to LARP with a guy who had a LARP-safe version of THIS made for himself. cost him a shitload though.


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

First off, what do you consider a 'reasonable price'?
Secondly, you'd need to specify your amour. What kind of helmet, weapon, armour, etc.
Third, your dimensions. Some people can pull off a space marine look, others really can't. If you are porky and 5"2, forget it.


----------



## Graxion Magda (Jul 25, 2010)

@whizzwang: not really looking to do anything THAT huge, just something like a regular astartes soldier or line officer, probably a blood angel I havent reall decided yet

@Horgh: well no one can truly pull off an actual space marine since not everone is over 7 foot and built like brick houses. so your statement is completely redundant, plus I am 5,10


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

You're an idiot, but alright, good luck without help.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Horgh!

Leave the insults to the professionals!


----------



## Graxion Magda (Jul 25, 2010)

you could have at least been a bit more pleasant by saying "how tall are you?" and stuff like that but no u decided to be an ass about it


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I know a fair few LARP costumiers/weapon makers, and what you're talking about is certainly possible but is coing to cost ££££.

The Best people to talk to are Mandala Studios who do a lot of theatrical props/sets as well as custom LARP kit. They're a really cool bunch of guys, and if you give them a budget they'll be honest with you about how long it will take and what they can do for the money (not going to badmouth any other companies, but custom kit projects are like any other building project - liable to be finished weeks late and way over budget)


----------



## Graxion Magda (Jul 25, 2010)

kk thanx dude, I'll check them out


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll be honest with you for I am one of the people who makes a SM armor. The only way to buy one is to order one. Nobody, trust me, nobody will sell you the armor which is already done, it's to much work, money and pride.


----------



## Graxion Magda (Jul 25, 2010)

and where can I order some from then?


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

There is no company making armors of SM. There is something like that for Star Wars, but not for Warhammer. You can talk with someone who made his armor and maybe he will do another one for you.


----------



## Graxion Magda (Jul 25, 2010)

then why say the only way to get one already made was to order one from somewhere when there is noone u can order them from?

sorry if that came across a bit arsy, do you know anyone who can make one for me, and can u give me an estimated price?


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

I never said


> the only way to get one already made was to order one from somewhere


 that. 
I meant that the only way to get one is order it to make.

Estimated price? That would be 350$ only for materials in Poland by my calculation. Fiberglass is pretty expensive in here where I am.


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

And of course take into account the 'hourly rate' of this kind of process would be quite a lot, as it's specialist work and must be built to a very specific size. It would be a lot, in the excess of about £500, perhaps. I'd suggest just making it yourself. It's not exactly _hard_, it's just time consuming. At least that way you'd get it exactly how you'd want it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Graxion Magda said:


> ...not everyone is over 7 foot and built like brick houses...


I am. 

CP


----------

